# Graphics card driver uninstalls itself



## Incoherence (Jul 6, 2007)

I accidentally flipped off the power switch while my computer was on, and now, whenever I restart it, I have to reinstall the graphics card driver. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Incoherence (Jul 6, 2007)

I also have to reinstall my plug and play monitor after every reboot as well.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run
chkdsk /r


----------



## Incoherence (Jul 6, 2007)

It said that the disk was clean. Also, a new problem has presented itself. Whenever I start my computer, my monitor says that it is "out of range". Rebooting seems to fix it, but occasionally, the display is garbled and everything is really weird looking.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check pnp is enabled in the bios
can you get a friend to try the card in their computer to see if it is the same as it sounds like a problem with the card


----------



## Incoherence (Jul 6, 2007)

PnP was off in BIOS for some reason. Never thought it would have been something that simple. ><


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's off by default i always enable it when i build a new computer or have one for repair


----------



## Incoherence (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Graphics card driver uninstalls itself*

Everything seems to be working alright, but for some reason, whenever I start a computer game, the mouse flickers. I've tried changing refresh rates, but to no avail. Is this a driver problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: [SOLVED] Graphics card driver uninstalls itself*

try reinstalling the driver
try another mouse


----------



## Incoherence (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Graphics card driver uninstalls itself*

It's not the driver, or the mouse. Also, the graphics driver problems have returned.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what card do you have,the ram on the card may be going can you get a friend to try it in their computer to see if it is the same


----------



## Incoherence (Jul 6, 2007)

Geforce 6800 GT


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when the computer finishes booting
disable a/virus
install the drivers
reboot the computer
d/load these drivers before you start and save them to the desktop where you can find them when you need them
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_84.21.html


----------



## Incoherence (Jul 6, 2007)

Argh, nothing seems to be working.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l and run the h/drive makers diognostic on the hard drive
post your system specs
http://www.techsupportforum.com/558208-post1.html


----------



## Incoherence (Jul 6, 2007)

Would the diagnostic program for my Seagate hard drive be this? http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=720bd20cacdec010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD

Specs
OS - Windows XP Home Edition SP2
Processor - AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
RAM - 1024 mb
Motherboard - Asus A8N-SLI
Video card - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Series GPU
Hard drive - Seagate ST3200827AS 186GB


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes put it on a floppy and then boot from the floppy


----------



## Incoherence (Jul 6, 2007)

Here's the log:


> --------------- SeaTools for DOS v1.09PH ---------------
> Device 0 is Seagate device ST3200827AS 4ND1GVHL
> On nVidia nForce4 SATA
> Device is 48 Bit Addressed - Max LBA 390721968 ( 200.050 GB )
> ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what psu do you have in it
check you have no swollen or leaking capacitors


----------



## Incoherence (Jul 6, 2007)

Just a generic 500w one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you get someone to try the card in their computer
see if you can borrow a 550w quality supply to try in it


----------



## Incoherence (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't have access to any other computers atm.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you get your local computer store to test the card


----------



## Incoherence (Jul 6, 2007)

Drivers aren't uninstalling themselves anymore, but I still have an "out of range" issue. =\


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set the monitor to 60hz


----------



## Incoherence (Jul 6, 2007)

Nevermind, problems seem to be coming and going as they please. I think I'll just take it to a repair shop. ><


----------

